

User engagement models – proven and emerging - syn-optic

Hello the community!<p>Can anyone suggest or name some of the proven or emerging models for user engagement? Or a good source to study different models for recurring usage and SaaS?<p>Im sure gamification is one of the key words, but is there a methodology to follow? Is there a systematic way to filter out possible models based on your desired business model or other criterias?<p>Cheers from San Diego,
Rando
======
ASquare
There's a couple I know:

1\. Engagement Pyramid: [http://www.socialmediamodels.net/social-media-
overview-model...](http://www.socialmediamodels.net/social-media-overview-
models-category/the-engagement-pyramid/)

2\. Hook Model: [http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/09/desire-engine-
in.html](http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/09/desire-engine-in.html)

~~~
syn-optic
Thanks ASquare, great video! Here is the longer version of the same
presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr8B3l85E5Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr8B3l85E5Y)

Another one on this subject: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZCX-
izCYMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZCX-izCYMk)

